# They Say...(pt 1)



## angel_grl41 (Jun 16, 2004)

They that our lives are directed by the choices we make. Well this is my life. It may not be interesting to any of you but I need to get it out. I am 21 years old and I have a little girl I'm not married and very soon I may be homeless. But, I am getting ahead of myself.
    I was born on Valentines day 21 years ago, in Richmond, VA.  Two years later my mom and dad then relocated to the bustling metropolis of Houston, TX. Sorry about the lack of details there but I was 2 I don't remember much. I grew up in a Christian home. To those of you who don't know what that means, it means that going to church and reading the Bible and all that good stuff is done because If you want to be friends with someone you go to there house right them letters and talk to them aka. go to church pray read the Bible. I loved Houston and I still do. If I had had a choice I never would have left. But unfortunately when my parents moved I had to go with them. For some reason they thought that leaving me there was a bad idea. So, at 10 years old I was moved to Oklahoma. My mom's parents lived there and she said she wanted to be near them. Honestly, I think it is because she actually missed the sh** hole town she grew up in. And later she admitted to that. 
    Now from the time I was in 4th grade to 7th grade my parents homeschooled me. And for the life of me I can't imagine why they did it that long. After fourth grade I just stopped doing the work and just took the tests because it was taking to long having to actually do the work. The only real contact I had with kids my own age was when I played softball. which was once a year for a couple of months maybe. So, because of this lack of socialization, I guess, you could say that may people skills were almost non-existant. And at the beginning of my 8th grade year when I was put into a private school, the extent of that damage became extremely evident.


----------



## eleutheromaniac (Jun 19, 2004)

Normally, I'm not really interested in autobiographies, but this was pretty interesting.  I wouldn't mind reading more.  I'm not sure if you're looking for a critique or if you just posted it for the hell of it, so I'll leave it at that.


----------

